# 175 litre



## Mr P (16 Jan 2013)

this is my 175 litre tank.any comments would be appreciated.
many thanks mr p


----------



## Dorian (16 Jan 2013)

Nice Hatchefish.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2013)

Another nice looking tank  this one still needs to grow in a little more and you need some height at the back, but looking good so far


----------



## Mr P (17 Jan 2013)

here are the specs for this tank.
 175 litre tank.
2x 39watt t5 light by all pond solutions
efx300 canister filter with 1600 litre ph power head.
pressurised co2 injection. 3 bubbles per sec.
eco complete substrate.
lava rock and redmoor root wood.
 flora.
aponogeton longiplumulusus
bolbitis heudelutii
echindorus quadricostatus
eleocharis parvula
hydrocotyle verticillata
ludwigia repens rubin
zenkeri lotus
vallis
microsorum pteropus windelov
java and Christmas moss
cryptocoryne mi oya ,  cryptocoryne wendtii green
anubias bateri nana
salvinia natans

  fauna.
angel fish
red phantom tetras
black widow tetras
otocinclus
sterbai cory
harlequins
hatchet fish
kooli loach
lots of amano shrimps

  25ml of neutro+ daily and 7ml of liquid carbon


----------



## Pelagio (20 Jan 2013)

Is the aponogeton the crimpled long leaf plant at the back left ?


----------



## Mr P (20 Jan 2013)

hi  pelagio,you are correct.i really like this plant and have had it a couple of years now ..i have seen photos of the red variety and would like to get one in the future.
 all the best roy.


----------



## dagzz (27 Jan 2013)

looking good


----------



## hrishi007 (27 Jun 2016)

Love the hatchefish


----------



## pablo (27 Jun 2016)

Sweet hatchefish


----------



## Straight Shooter (27 Jun 2016)

Awesome hatchefish


----------



## Bill Chan (27 Jun 2016)

What a hatchefish!


----------



## pablo (28 Jun 2016)

Can we get a close up of the hatchefish?


----------



## Bill Chan (28 Jun 2016)

+1 hatchefish close up


----------



## roadmaster (28 Jun 2016)

I like the tank very much ,the moss and other plant's are doin well.
Might move the thermometer to back side glass for photo's.(I'm anal about stuff on front glass).


----------



## alto (28 Jun 2016)

this is another one from the archives that's been revived - fun to see as there's always lots I missed   (& sometimes the OP comes back with an update)

- I suspect tank has changed rather a lot since


----------

